
It’s only a matter of time before a drone takes down a passenger plane - monsieurpng
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612656/its-only-a-matter-of-time-before-a-drone-takes-down-a-passenger-plane
======
ohiovr
Could a water cannon take down a drone?

~~~
eesmith
The article is pretty convincing that that won't solve the problem. Eg,
"Things can change, though, if drones fly in swarms" and "from a technical
perspective a drone can fly 2,000 feet up just as easily as it can fly near
the ground".

The tallest fountain is 260 meters/853 feet -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountain#The_tallest_fountains...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountain#The_tallest_fountains_in_the_World)
.

As
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Fahd%27s_Fountain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Fahd%27s_Fountain)
points out, "The water it ejects can reach a speed of 375 km/h (233 mph) and
its airborne mass can exceed 16 tonnes (18 short tons)."

So it's going to be very hard to take down a drone at 2,000 with a water
cannon, even if the drone is directly over the cannon.

